# Yahoo! apps showing error message



## nobodyuknow (Dec 6, 2005)

Update loaded last night so now "Music, Photos & More" shows Yahoo! and other apps. Problem is that Yahoo! and Browse & Buy apps show the "please wait..." screen very briefly then immediately error out with "An error occured while running the application. Could not open url." message. Other apps seem to work OK.

This is not a LAN or firewall problem. I've checked and rechecked both, did another network connection and a restart. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## INION (Dec 19, 2004)

I've noticed the same error message on my DRT-800. Actually, I have two identical DRT-800 and one stand alone TiVo. Only one of the DRT-800's exhibits this behavior, the only difference being that it's connected to a HDTV. 

Yahoo! Photos, Traffic, Weather, and Fandango all give the same "can't find url" error.

Live365 "shimmies" on the screen.

Podcaster and the games work fine as does the apps.tv.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## nobodyuknow (Dec 6, 2005)

Apparently, no one else is having this problem. Lots of fiddling with firewall settings and restarting my TiVo are causing me to believe that the problem is either with the Yahoo! and Fandango server,s or that the IP address apparently hardcoded into the software is wrong or corrupted, or that the TiVo attempted the connection a couple of times and then decided to not bother to try again - and that a restart doesn't change its mind.


----------



## vangoatee (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm having the problem as well, so that makes three of us...


----------



## justinseth (Dec 17, 2004)

Same problem  - I thought my Tivo unit might not want the Galleon apps and Yahoo! apps to be running together, so I disabled Galleon ... but still, I get the URL error message.


----------



## xultar (Jun 15, 2005)

I have 2 units. 1 I'm paying 12.95 for and the other the discount. Will I get the upgrade on both units or just the 12.95 unit?


----------



## bayvette (Jul 24, 2005)

vangoatee said:


> I'm having the problem as well, so that makes three of us...


Well, me too. And I believe there are many more out there... 

I also have the problem that the sound goes away when I click on anything in live365 - oh well..


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

What software version gets you the upgrade to these apps? One of my machines is 7.2.1a and the other two are 7.2.1. Is there then anything else I need to do to get this or does it just show up on my main menu screen?


----------



## nobodyuknow (Dec 6, 2005)

I've got 7.2.1. The applications are in the "Music, Photos & More" menu. Apparently, the 7.2.1 software includes the applications but they're not visible until TiVo enables them for you, probably during a normal broadband network connection.


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

Yahoo Weather errors out.

Yahoo Traffic is fine.

Fandango is fine.

Live365 screen shimmies as well. Found that if you move the cursor to the bottom selectable element and just let it sit there.. the shimmie stops.

Strange.

J


----------



## iWish (May 16, 2005)

Same Exact Problem Here with Yahoo and Fandango.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

nobodyuknow said:


> I've got 7.2.1. The applications are in the "Music, Photos & More" menu. Apparently, the 7.2.1 software includes the applications but they're not visible until TiVo enables them for you, probably during a normal broadband network connection.


Do I need to enable the Home Networking Applications (or whatever that last selection in that section says)? Or does it just show up in the list automatically with the photos, music, Best Buy Music, and Nikon Photos?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

TiVo has to authorize your TiVo to receive the apps. There is a sign up list at http://www.tivo.com/4.9.11.asp if you don't want to wait for it to update by itself. That said the wait time on the priority list is now up to a few weeks.


----------



## IanM (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm having the same issue. I get an error message h_t_t_p failure when trying to access Podcaster, live365, or any of the games. I tried calling Tivo tech support and after talking to three different people was told to just keep trying it again.

Anyone able to figure it out ?


----------



## IanM (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah it's definitely a problem and nobody in tech support at Tivo wants to believe it. I've called twice now and talked to several different people and all I get is "just keep trying it".


----------



## raven27 (Oct 2, 2004)

lajohn27 said:


> Yahoo Weather errors out.
> 
> Yahoo Traffic is fine.
> 
> ...


Live 365 work on tivo?I love that online radio


----------



## nohkul (Jul 15, 2005)

INION said:


> I've noticed the same error message on my DRT-800. Actually, I have two identical DRT-800 and one stand alone TiVo. Only one of the DRT-800's exhibits this behavior, the only difference being that it's connected to a HDTV.
> 
> Yahoo! Photos, Traffic, Weather, and Fandango all give the same "can't find url" error.
> 
> ...


Same problem for me


----------



## onager (Dec 12, 2005)

For URL Error

Go to to bottom of the list of applications.
Select the "Enable Home Network Applications"
Enter 3 hands up as instructed, followed by the enter key.
This should enable your Yahoo applications.


----------



## raven27 (Oct 2, 2004)

Just was reading about this on Tivo web site thanks


----------



## INION (Dec 19, 2004)

onager said:


> For URL Error
> 
> Go to to bottom of the list of applications.
> Select the "Enable Home Network Applications"
> ...


HME apps were already enabled. And I've disabled them and reenabled them just for fun. Same result. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## nobodyuknow (Dec 6, 2005)

The Yahoo!, Fandango, Live365 and other TiVo-installed apps appear on the menu whether or not HME apps are enabled. Also, the "could not open url" error message is clearly different than other network error messages. For instance, if my TiVo cannot access my home LAN (as when I physically disconnect it from the LAN) neither the HME apps nor any TiVo-installed apps even appear on the menu. If it is connected and has a temporary problem accessing one of the apps that does work (Live365, etc) there is a quite different error message (starting, I think, with an "X") displayed.


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Hey guys,

Sorry you're having trouble. It could be something on our end, but to figure that out, I'll need some help.

If you're repeatedly getting an error that prevents you from starting an app please send me a Private Message with the following information:

Your Name
Your TSN (fifteen digit TiVo Service Number)
The date and time this happened
A list of apps that would not start up at that time
A list of apps that would start up at that time

Thanks!

Our best guess is that some of the apps use a secure connection, and that's creating an issue for some of you. But if it's not those apps, it's likely a firewall setting on your network. Either way the information will help us figure this out and get you running. 

Thanks,
Pony


----------



## nobodyuknow (Dec 6, 2005)

Private message sent. After sending it, I thought of one last issue which may have some bearing: I had been playing with Galleon for a couple of days before activation of similar apps in TiVo software. All Galleon apps worked fine. After activation of TiVo apps for a few hours both Galleon and TiVo apps were visible on menu. Galleon no longer installed on PC and apps no longer on menu.


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

OK...I have an amendment to my request for Private Messages.

If you're in one of our Beta Programs - you shouldn't be posting about your issues here in the public forum.

And you shouldn't send me a private message about your issues!

There are official ways and places for you to discuss issues...not the public forum! 

The majority of PM's I received overnight were from Beta Testers. You know who you are...stop it or I'll have to sic a Beta Program Manager on you! 

At least the problem isn't as widespread as it seemed. 

Thanks,
Pony


----------



## JimG19 (Jun 30, 2005)

Yahoo Photos. Yahoo Weather, and Yahoo traffic give a url error. Can not open. No problems with Live365 and my other network apps are fine. I have disabled firewall and still get the error message.

Jim


----------



## jondon (Oct 19, 2003)

New apps working perfectly - almost.
I cannot get Live365 to stop playing.
I get both audio sources - the live365 music and whatever tivo is showing (live or recorded). No 'stop' function for the stream that I can find. I even unplugged my wireless adapter and when I reconnected it it restarted....

?!?!?!?!

Mozart is great, but not perfect for all soundtracks...

Anyone else?


----------



## JR7562 (Jun 27, 2005)

iWish said:


> Same Exact Problem Here with Yahoo and Fandango.


Me too


----------



## jondon (Oct 19, 2003)

Hey - just disabled UPnP on my router (got paranoid listening the Security Now podcast on the ride to work...) and the Live365 audio stopped.


----------



## jondon (Oct 19, 2003)

Just retried and it works fine now - you have to back all the way back to the exit live365 option screen - that I did not see before...

can't trouble shoot too much - my son's Noggin time precludes - but it seems t work ok now...


----------



## nobodyuknow (Dec 6, 2005)

Fixed! Don't know what caused the problem, but after receiving a note from TiVoPony, I did a connection and a restart. Note that it was a very short connection and a long restart, but all apps work fine now. Plus CNET which had been kaput is downloading at this very moment. Thanks, Bob!


----------



## adamchen (Dec 14, 2005)

I have 2 tivos going through the same firewall.

My humax with DVD burner reports the url problem with all the apps that need sign in (yahoo stuff and fandango). No problem with games, live365, and podcasts. I also get "shimming". The output is progressive component. I've never installed any other apps. I've restarted it several times.

The other tivo works fine. The output is S-video.
It was able to get the cnet stuff on it before, whereas the humax never did.

Here is what I conclude:

1. It doesn't have anything to do with my firewall settings.
2. It is not related to conflicts with other apps.
3. It is somehow related to sending information to the server - my username (yahoo apps) or my zipcode (fandango).
4. It's not a problem with the yahoo or fandango servers.
5. It's definitely a tivo problem and not my network, hardware, or software problem.


----------



## siddhartha (Jan 28, 2002)

same problem with a humax 80 hr. using a usb network dongle by linksys? podcast's work.


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

For those of you who can connect to everything except the Movie and Yahoo apps (but everything else works fine) - we think we have a pretty good idea what is wrong and are working on getting it resolved for you. It's something we need to handle on our side, so just sit back and enjoy the apps that you can see...we'll have the issue with the other four resolved for you as soon as we can.

If you're seeing the opposite of this (the Movie and Yahoo apps work, but none of the games or other apps do)...drop me a PM with your TSN and the details.

Thanks,
Pony


----------



## raven27 (Oct 2, 2004)

How do you get the yahoo apps and live365?how you download the podcast on Galleon?


----------



## JimG19 (Jun 30, 2005)

There has been some improvement. The yahoo apps now work, however I was unable to put in my yahoo account and id. Tivo kept telling me either the id or passwork was incorrect but I am sure I entered correctly.


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

JimG19 said:


> There has been some improvement. The yahoo apps now work, however I was unable to put in my yahoo account and id. Tivo kept telling me either the id or passwork was incorrect but I am sure I entered correctly.


Is it possible that you have special characters in your id or password? There have been reports that the Yahoo apps have trouble if the id or password contain characters such as $, %, etc...

We've passed that feedback along to Yahoo (they wrote the Yahoo apps).

Thanks,
Pony


----------



## JimG19 (Jun 30, 2005)

TiVoPony said:


> Is it possible that you have special characters in your id or password? There have been reports that the Yahoo apps have trouble if the id or password contain characters such as $, %, etc...
> 
> We've passed that feedback along to Yahoo (they wrote the Yahoo apps).
> 
> ...


There is a number in the id, but other than that no special characters. Incidentally, I appeciate the rapid response.

Jim


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

JimG19 said:


> There is a number in the id, but other than that no special characters. Incidentally, I appeciate the rapid response.
> 
> Jim


And no special characters in the password?

I'd take a try at changing your password online, and then using the new password with the Yahoo app on the DVR.

That might do it. Let us know! 

Thanks,
Pony


----------



## JimG19 (Jun 30, 2005)

TiVoPony said:


> And no special characters in the password?
> 
> I'd take a try at changing your password online, and then using the new password with the Yahoo app on the DVR.
> 
> ...


I had no special characters in my original password, however I changed my password as you suggested and now everything works great. Thanks so much for your help.

Jim


----------



## iWish (May 16, 2005)

My issues involving yahoo and fandango have been resolved. Thanks.


----------



## tonyf3 (Oct 12, 2003)

TiVoPony said:


> For those of you who can connect to everything except the Movie and Yahoo apps (but everything else works fine) - we think we have a pretty good idea what is wrong and are working on getting it resolved for you. It's something we need to handle on our side, so just sit back and enjoy the apps that you can see...we'll have the issue with the other four resolved for you as soon as we can.
> 
> If you're seeing the opposite of this (the Movie and Yahoo apps work, but none of the games or other apps do)...drop me a PM with your TSN and the details.
> 
> ...


I can connect to everything except the Movie and Yahoo apps (but everything else works fine). But also, under podcasts if you try to add a url for a podcast that's not listed it fails. My 40hr S2 has everything and it all works, the 80hr S2 has the above problems on the same network. TiVo Pony any new news on this?


----------



## rroseman (Sep 27, 2004)

I can get Yahoo Weather and Traffic to work. No luck with Yahoo Photos or Podcasts. Live 365 works fine.


----------



## tonyf3 (Oct 12, 2003)

Update:
Customer support now says my problem is the software rev.
80hr is running 7.2.1-oth-01-2-140 doesn't work with Yahoo and Fandango.
40hr is running 7.2.2-oth-01-2-540 works.

They said that the 80hr is an older model and they're working on the update to 7.2.2 for it.
No timeline though. TiVo Pony, care to comment?


----------



## mizweb (May 1, 2006)

Hi,

In the same boat...one of my Tivo's works fine w/ all new apps and TTG, the other one, Yahoo (photos/weather/traffic) and Fandango does not work...and TTG does not work.

Here's some info:
80-hour software version 7.2.2-oth.01-2-140 Service # starts w/ 240...
TiVo with the problems, Yahoo (photos/weather/traffic) and Fandango does not work and TiVo To Go recognizes the unit, but has an error "there was an error while attempting to retrieve data from the selected DVR". 

40-hour software version (SAME), service # starts w/ 140...
This is my OLDER unit and it is working fine, works fine w/ TTG, Yahoo! everything fine.

Based on what I have read in other posts, my issue appears to be a Port 443 issue (h_t_t_p_s_:_/_/ - sorry I had to post it like this for my message to go through on this board), however, I have not seen any resolution on how this can be fixed. Please help - I have been in this situation since December.

I have done all the restarts/select no transfers/changing settings at tivo site, etc. etc...to no avail.

Have ping'ed and telnet'ed port 80 and port 443. Port 80 is fine for both units. Port 443 only works on the 40-hour unit (the one that is fine).

Help!


----------



## mizweb (May 1, 2006)

oh and another tidbit on the unit that isn't working...

this unit was a replacement unit, that I received in 12/2005 for my previous refurbished unit that went kaput.

thanks for your help!


----------



## mizweb (May 1, 2006)

bump - anyone with help for those of us still stuck in this position?


----------



## al_3rabi (May 20, 2006)

Does anyone know how to resolve this issue?

I can't run Yahoo! Photos, Weather,Traffic and and Browse and buy Movie tickets. 
I get the following error message when I select one of the obove:

"*An error occurred while running the application. Could not open url.*

However, Live365, Podcaster, etc. work fine except Yahoo and Fandango services.

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## JimDog (Jan 26, 2005)

I have an 80hr S2 DT that has this problem (the Yahoo! and Movie apps both give the "Could not open url" error, but other apps work). I also have a 40hr S2 that doesn't have the problem; all the apps work. The 80hr DT is using software version 7.3.1-oth-01-2-649 and the 40hr 7.3.1-oth-01-2-540. Since they're both running the same version of software, I don't see why there's a problem. Maybe it's something weird with the dual-tuner models?


----------



## abeagler (Sep 21, 2006)

I have an 80 hour series 2 DT model, same software version JimDog mentions above. Same problem. Everything works except for the Yahoo, the CBS sportsline and the movie ticket options.

After being on hold 45 minutes I had the privilege of speaking with a person who has no clue, and who has now transferred me to another long hold. We'll see if the next person has any more luck with it...

[now 33 minutes into the hold that the woman said would be 20 minutes...]
[and now 64 minutes...]
[okay, after 83 minutes a person...]
[he asks if he can put me on hold for "a minute" while he checks on something]
[on hold for another 20 minutes]

He hung up on me. The m**********r hung up on me. After two and a half hours on hold they hung up on me.


----------



## abeagler (Sep 21, 2006)

Finally reached a tech today (don't even get me started on what it took). He suggested I open up some ports on my router. Pretty sure I did it correctly, but it didn't fix the problem


----------



## BillDR (Sep 27, 2006)

al_3rabi said:


> Does anyone know how to resolve this issue?
> 
> I can't run Yahoo! Photos, Weather,Traffic and and Browse and buy Movie tickets.
> I get the following error message when I select one of the obove:
> ...


----------



## abeagler (Sep 21, 2006)

Just wanted to post that somethhing apparently happened and mine is now fixed. i just gave up on it after a while, but now the stuff works. So it wasn't apparently related to opening ports or anything like that (because I closed everything back up after I gave up.)


----------



## itcdominic (Nov 26, 2005)

My 80 hour unit sometimes gets to the podcast main menu, sometimes it does not. It starts of by saying please wait....then fails. Never ets to the main podcast screen when it does....other times I get to the podcast screen ( I can see Favorites, Public radio etc...) but fails when I select favorites then my favorite. Very erratic.


----------



## Clinkey (Jul 2, 2005)

I am curious about viewing pictures on my TV but can't find out where do you sign up for my yahoo account for Tivo?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

There is no special TiVo Yahoo account. Just sign up for a regular Yahoo account.

http://photos.yahoo.com


----------

